# Stress test tools



## Sylhouette (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello all.

We have configured a FreeBSD with ZFS HAST to serv a vmware machine.

Now we want to do some tests.
What are good tools to stress test our FreeBSD machine?

May also be software for windows, but we want to start hammering on the server.
Like copy / remove large files.
Copy / remove a lot of small files.
And leave that running for a week and see how it does.
And so on.

thanks for any pointers.

regards,
Johan


----------



## User23 (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe filebench ?

/usr/ports/benchmarks/filebench


----------



## BSDBoots (Sep 19, 2011)

bonnie or bonnie++ . Both available from the ports collection


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2011)

make -j12 buildworld in a loop...


----------



## Sylhouette (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, i will try them out.

regards
Johan Hendriks


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2011)

Also sysutils/stress.


----------

